# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Draw your dreams (For the rest of us editon)

## peacock486

i was looking in the "Draw your dreams" thread, and noticed that it had pretty much become a professional artist's thread.  some of the pics that those guys draw could be used in huge budget billion-dollar movies.  i was pretty upset by this, and i thought we needed a thread "For the rest of us" : members who aren't pros, bout would like to draw their dreams (like me).

Mods, if you think this thread is inapropriate, you can delete it.  just PM me if you do.

----------

